# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Sweet Rice Origins???

## mommyjen1234

Does anyone know if ‘Sweet Rice’ is a German dish? 
My father-in-laws family is German and they all grew up eatting sweet rice. When I married into their family, 7 years ago, my mom-in-law said it was a special german dish, a favorite with the kids. Now fast forward to today and my stepson is taking a german class in high school and they have a cooking assignment. Each student has to make a tradional german dish. So naturally my stepson wants to make sweet rice. The problem is his teacher said it's not a tradional german dish! Now I will say there's been 3 different occasions where we've proven the teacher wrong on some german issues! But my stepsons grown up eatting this stuff at every major holiday or family events and has been told that it's a special german food. He is very close to his grandfather (which is why he wanted to take german class). This dish is something that has special meaning to him and his family so he really wants to make it. I've searched all over the Internet and cannot find anything about the origin it. Although, I have found extensive origins on rice itself, just none on the actual 'sweet rice' dish!! If anyone could help and tell me where in the world did this stuff originate in, I would be forever indebted to you!!!  :Smiling:

----------


## Maciamo

Could you describe what you call "sweet rice" ? Is it rice cooked in milk with sugar ?

----------


## mommyjen1234

Sorry for the delayed response, just got busy with life. 
The Sweet Rice recipe that I'm referring to is made with or cooked with milk and ours always has a bit of cinnamon sprinkled on top.

----------


## Maciamo

> Sorry for the delayed response, just got busy with life. 
> The Sweet Rice recipe that I'm referring to is made with or cooked with milk and ours always has a bit of cinnamon sprinkled on top.


So you are referring to rice pudding. It's a very common dessert in Belgium and France too. In French it is called _riz-au-lait_ ("rice with milk"). I think it is quite international, and not just in Europe. I have seen a similar dessert in Turkey, Indonesia (with black rice) and Japan.

----------


## marrabel

Many countries have this kind of the dessert, but I did not know that the origin of the sweet rice is Germany. When I visited France I tasted this dessert and liked it. Ukraine also has this dessert. It is called just 'pudding'.

----------


## ratchet_fan

Seems like something that was independently invented multiple times.

----------

